# Question: Color Representation-Uncalibrated



## crazyy (Apr 1, 2009)

*


----------



## Samanax (Apr 2, 2009)

crazyy said:


> No need to respond to this post, I just figured it out.


For the benefit of others who may have the same issue, what was the solution?


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 2, 2009)

It is most likely the fact that it is Nikon Software.......anyhow, I second the request for a solution, so anyone can just search instead of making a thread.


----------

